# NCE 408 - changing light direction



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All,
I have a NCE D408SR installed in my Connie but the lights were backwards (when going forward the rear light was on, when going reverse the forward light lights). So, went to change things (or so I thought) and now the rear light works correctly but no matter what I do with the CV's (have advanced effects set on) the forward light only lights when in reverse. I know, I could take it all apart and redo it but it would be nice if I could just program the change. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

First question, is there any possibility the yellow and white wires were reversed? 

Next, have you wired the decoder directly to the lights. 

Are they lamps or LEDs 

I'd do a decoder reset and see if the front and rear headlights are correct. 

Then just change the cvs for the lighting effects you want. 

Greg


----------

